# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turp per Danimarken!!!

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Turp per Danimarken. Ja se qka ndodhe cdo vjet me shekuj!!!
*




http://www.lespacearcenciel.com/honte-au-danemark.html

----------


## valdetshala

Me te vërtete turp për ta nëse nuk eshte ndonjë veprim qe eshte dashur domosdo te merret sepse gjuhen nuk po e kuptojmë, drejt shkatërrimit jemi duke shkuar, KURRKUND NUK JEMI.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> *Turp per Danimarken. Ja se qka ndodhe cdo vjet me shekuj!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lespacearcenciel.com/honte-au-danemark.html


Na i sqaro icik ne shqip ca eshte bere?

----------


## Daja-GONI

hajde civilizim hajde

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Na i sqaro icik ne shqip ca eshte bere?


Kjo masaker ndodhe cdo vjet,eshte nje tradit qe praktikohet me shekuj,
nga meshkujt kur te hynje ne vjetet e Gomarit(jam ba burre).Aq smundem me shum te ju shpjegoj se me kapen nervat...

----------


## xfiles

Gjuetia nuk eshte turp.

Pse kur ia pret koken dashit per bajram eshte turp?

----------


## the admiral

> Gjuetia nuk eshte turp.
> 
> Pse kur ia pret koken dashit per bajram eshte turp?


mos ia fur kot tani!!!!
mos e lidh çdo gje me ate urrejtjen tende per islamin... eshte specie ne zhdukje dashi?????? 
kur s'e krahason me gjelin e detit qe hahet per Krishtlindje... je vegjetarian ti???

gjueti eshte te vrasesh elefantat vetem per fildish? ke dhjetra specie kafshesh qe po zhduken. normal te duket ty kjo gje???

kjo ne ishujt faroe eshte masaker. gje e turpshme aq me teper qe ndodh ne nje vend te civilizuar te BE.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Gjuetia nuk eshte turp.
> 
> Pse kur ia pret koken dashit per bajram eshte turp?


xfiles,dashin apo te gjitha kafshet tjera i kemi te lejuara nga Perendija si ushqim,
i therim dhe i hajme e jo si keta tradit!pff.
Po tani skam kohe te vazhdoj tjeter her kam diqka edhe me tragjike per te postuar ketu..

----------


## fisniku-student

Sqarojeni se per qka behet fjalë! sjellni fotot per ti pare.

Ja keto jan : Danezet ne gjueti te balenave>

----------


## IL__SANTO

> mos ia fur kot tani!!!!
> mos e lidh çdo gje me ate urrejtjen tende per islamin... eshte specie ne zhdukje dashi?????? 
> kur s'e krahason me gjelin e detit qe hahet per Krishtlindje... je vegjetarian ti???
> 
> gjueti eshte te vrasesh elefantat vetem per fildish? ke dhjetra kafshe qe po zhduken. normal te duket tykjo gje???
> 
> kjo ne ishujt faroe eshte masaker. gje e turpshme aq me teper qe ndodh ne nje vend te civilizuar te BE.


Ne te dyja rastet vret gjithsesi kafshe pak rendesi ka ne zhdukje apo jo.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> xfiles,dashin apo te gjitha kafshet tjera i kemi te lejuara nga Perendija si ushqim,
> i therim dhe i hajme e jo si keta tradit!pff.
> Po tani skam kohe te vazhdoj tjeter her kam diqka edhe me tragjike per te postuar ketu..


Edhe Balenat perendia ime mi ka lejuar si ushqim..


Apo po flisje per perendine tende ti.

Anyway............

P.s Fisniku lejohet te sjellim shqiptare apo europian ne gjueti derrash apo kaprollesh neper pyje????

Apo vetem balenat jane ne zhdukje?

----------


## Kavir

O miss Tradita, sipas Allahit pervec derrit te gjitha kafshet jane te lejuara.
Tjeter pune se balenat jane specie ne rrezik. 
Edhe kur keni te drejte argumentoni si ne shekullin e 7. Na e ka lejuar Perendia si ushqim thote.
Boooh.

----------


## the admiral

> Ne te dyja rastet vret gjithsesi kafshe pak rendesi ka ne zhdukje apo jo.


si???? 
eshte njelloj te vrasesh nje pule dhe te vrasesh nje tiger te bardhe????

hahahah!!!!

zinxhiri ushqimore e dini çfare eshte???
çfare do te ndodhte nese luani nuk do te hante zebren???? eshte e gabuar sjellja e luanit??? 
pse nuk zhduken kafshet qe vriten me me shumice si viçi, pula, dashi etj???????

----------


## IL__SANTO

> si???? 
> eshte njelloj te vrasesh nje pule dhe te vrasesh nje tiger te bardhe????
> 
> hahahah!!!!
> 
> zinxhiri ushqimore e dini çfare eshte???
> çfare do te ndodhte nese luani nuk do te hante zebren???? eshte e gabuar sjellja e luanit??? 
> pse nuk zhduken kafshet qe vriten me me shumice si viçi, pula, dashi etj???????


Pse nuk eshte vrasje ne te dyja rastet?????????Si tiger i bardhe ose pule nuk quhet vrasje????


Nuk flitet per zinxhirin ushqimor i dashur mik por per gjueti se jo te gjitha kafshet qe vriten perfundojne ne tigan apo tenxhere.


Anyway......

----------


## micro-phobia

kjo qe ndodh me delfinet eshte ne Ishujt Faroe, Ishujte Faroe kane autonomi kushtetuese qe ja ndalon Danimarkes te merr masa ndaj akteve te tilla, Kushtetuta e Danimarkes nuk ka fuqi ne Ishujt Faroe

----------


## Daja-GONI

[QUOTE=xfiles;2571865]Gjuetia nuk eshte turp.

Pse kur ia pret koken dashit per bajram eshte turp?[/QUOTE



Cfare bajrami o shoku? Kjo qe po shifet ne foto, eshte nje masaker i vertete.

----------


## the admiral

> Pse nuk eshte vrasje ne te dyja rastet?????????Si tiger i bardhe ose pule nuk quhet vrasje????
> 
> 
> Nuk flitet per zinxhirin ushqimor i dashur mik por per gjueti se jo te gjitha kafshet qe vriten perfundojne ne tigan apo tenxhere.
> 
> 
> Anyway......


pra ti e quan te gabuar te hahet viçi per shembull???

a arrin te imagjinosh çfare do te ndodhte ne bote nese asnje kafshe nuk do te vritej per tu ngrene????

----------


## xfiles

> mos ia fur kot tani!!!!
> mos e lidh çdo gje me ate urrejtjen tende per islamin... eshte specie ne zhdukje dashi?????? 
> kur s'e krahason me gjelin e detit qe hahet per Krishtlindje... je vegjetarian ti???
> 
> gjueti eshte te vrasesh elefantat vetem per fildish? ke dhjetra specie kafshesh qe po zhduken. normal te duket ty kjo gje???
> 
> kjo ne ishujt faroe eshte masaker. gje e turpshme aq me teper qe ndodh ne nje vend te civilizuar te BE.


une jam kunder qofte edhe vrasjes se dashit, apo meqe e rrit vet dashin kjo te jep te drejten ta pjekesh ne hell.

pse po e ngaterron me fene ti, une nje shembull dhashe meqe nje teme e tille e ka burimin tek urrejtja patologjike kunder perendimit.
Sa milione dele e dhi theren kur behet haxh, e di ti? Nese masaker quhet kur numri i vrasjeve eshte i madh, ku qendron ndryshimi? 
Ne Danimarke çdo vit vriten qindra balena kurse ne arabi me dhjetra mijra per te mos thene qindra mijra, dhe mos me pyet se ku e di se dikur kam qene nxenes i nderuar medreseje, dhe haxhin e kemi bere mesim.

Mua me vjen keq per kafshet, me shume se sa me vjen keq per njerezit, dhe kur theret nje pule. Por nuk duroj dot hipokrizine.




> xfiles,dashin apo te gjitha kafshet tjera i kemi te lejuara nga Perendija si ushqim,
> i therim dhe i hajme e jo si keta tradit!pff.
> Po tani skam kohe te vazhdoj tjeter her kam diqka edhe me tragjike per te postuar ketu..


oj goce, kush eshte kjo perendia jote se nuk e njoh, ky na qenka argumenti?
po dhe atyre ua ka lejuar perendia vet te gjuajne balena.
sa rob te trash qe jeni mer bab.

----------


## xfiles

> Cfare bajrami o shoku? Kjo qe po shifet ne foto, eshte nje masaker i vertete.


Une jam dakord me ty,
kjo eshte masaker, 
dhe masaker quhet kur vriten ne mase, jo tek e tek.

po mire po therja e derrave dhe deleve, a nuk eshte masaker? Sigurisht qe eshte, vetem se nuk duket, sepse çdokush ther nga nje ne shtepi te vet, 
por ne fakt brenda dites te gjithe bashke therin me mijera. 
Tek kjo foto qe na sollen çfare ndryshon?
Ndryshon qe çdo danez nuk mund te mbaje ne shtepi nje balene e ta theri kur te doje, prandaj bashkohen te gjithe bashkarisht, 100-200 veta dhe kapin 100 balena, 
gjys balene per familje,
vetem se ketu masakra eshte e dukshme,
masakrat tona jane me pak te dukshme.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Mos ngaterroni kafshet shtepiake me kafshet e egra  o njerez. 
Nuk mund te jete njesoj therrja e nje lope , te cilet ju kafshe-dashesit prapeseprape ju pelqen kebabi qe behet me te, me gjuetine e dhelprave qe behet ne angli psh nga klasa aristrokate per qejf. 

Gjuetia ka qene tradite e vjeter njerezore , por njerezit nuk e kane me te nevojshme tani ta perdorin kete gje per menyre mbijetese. Kemi krijuar metoda te tjera per mish-ngrenesit sesi ta kultivojme mishin. 

Ketu behet fjale per krijesa ne zhdukje , e ju mundoheni te justifikoni aktin me shembuj medioker. 
E ku qendron dashuria juaj ndaj kafsheve dhe natyres atehere?

Llogjiken tuaj as ajo pula e cilat therret , qe juve ju ardhka aq keq, nuk e kupton dot.

----------

